# beach shark team



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

im looking for two or three guys if not more to build a shark team on the beach when we can get togeather looking for someone who knows the area pretty well and has the drive to hang for the big ones if u are intrested email me at [email protected] or u can text or call me at 251-382 4965 i live in mobile and making the drive is not that bad at all looking to make a hard core team with ur own gear or what ever elese u might need i may have like i said im new to the area and loking for new buddies who love it as much as i do well thanks


----------

